#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  FiberHome ONU AN5506-01-A

## JeffersonSato

Boa Tarde galera, 
Gostaria de saber como faço para atualizar o firmware da ONU, minha ONU veio com os seguintes requisito: 

softver
RP0509

hardver
HX-2.134.318A8G

device_model
AN5506-01-A




Será que exite alguma atualização para ela ?

Obrigado !

----------


## ShadowRed

Você está tendo algum problema nessa versão de firmware?

----------


## JeffersonSato

> Você está tendo algum problema nessa versão de firmware?


Nessa versão alguns problema como, liberação de portas, DMZ ativo ele perde acesso, e vi que outras ONU do mesmo modelo tem IPv6 essa não tem!

----------


## evandromac

> Boa Tarde galera, 
> Gostaria de saber como faço para atualizar o firmware da ONU, minha ONU veio com os seguintes requisito: 
> 
> softver
> RP0509
> 
> hardver
> HX-2.134.318A8G
> 
> ...


Bem vindo ao clube, amigo, dos órfãos da A8G... se souber de alguma coisa, poste aqui, também estamos à procura.

----------


## alisonmallmann

> Bem vindo ao clube, amigo, dos órfãos da A8G... se souber de alguma coisa, poste aqui, também estamos à procura.


kkkkk Realmente, também estou com esse problema.

----------


## ShadowRed

Firmware pra esse hardware está impossível de achar. Faz 1 mês que venho procurando um com menos de 8mb e não acho.

----------


## JeffersonSato

Bom Dia pessoal , pegando assunto sobre FiberHome, estou com o modelo de OLT AN5516-04, gostaria de saber como faço para habilitar o acesso as CPE dos clientes?

Alguém que já possui esse modelo de olt, sabe me dizer como faço para liberar acesso ? ja tentei pela ONU e nada, por outra OLT, OLT-FH-AN516-06B-Card-01 tinha o caminho correto mas por essa OLT, não existe o mesmo caminho...

----------


## evandromac

> Bom Dia pessoal , pegando assunto sobre FiberHome, estou com o modelo de OLT AN5516-04, gostaria de saber como faço para habilitar o acesso as CPE dos clientes?
> 
> Alguém que já possui esse modelo de olt, sabe me dizer como faço para liberar acesso ? ja tentei pela ONU e nada, por outra OLT, OLT-FH-AN516-06B-Card-01 tinha o caminho correto mas por essa OLT, não existe o mesmo caminho...


Jefferson, vc diz autorizar e configurar as ONU?

----------


## JeffersonSato

> Jefferson, vc diz autorizar e configurar as ONU?


Eu digo, liberar acesso web da ONU, ex: IP:8080 -> ai você acessa ela via browser!

----------


## avatar52

Eu nunca ativei o acesso remoto pelo ANM2000, sempre fiz via Web. E o caminho não muda, mande um print pra gente então uai.

----------


## evandromac

Pois eh, eu libero direto nela também... 192.168.1.1 remote management etc....

----------


## JeffersonSato

> Pois eh, eu libero direto nela também... 192.168.1.1 remote management etc....


E que na verdade e uma configuração global, ai todas onu que provisionar, já vem liberado o acesso web

----------


## evandromac

> E que na verdade e uma configuração global, ai todas onu que provisionar, já vem liberado o acesso web


Entendi... conseguiu resolver seu problema, Jefferson?

----------


## JeffersonSato

> Entendi... conseguiu resolver seu problema, Jefferson?


Sim consegui, não da mesma forma, mas um meio alternativo, não sei se por causa da ONU ser do xing, ela não possui as opções de liberação de porta em suas configuração, então me passaram um passo a passo. 

Primeiro -> tem que acessar a OLT via Telnet > Entrar como modo configuração -> depois ir na pasta gpononu e colocar o seguinte comando 


" set onu_local_manage_config slot 1 link 16 onu 9 config_enable_switch enable console_switch enable telnet_switch enable web_switch enable web_port 8080 web_ani_switch enable tel_ani_switch enable "

Bom slot 1 significa placa 1 ou 2 ou 3 na ordem que foram posta suas placas! 
LINK 16 seria a determinada porta da placa que selecionou !
ONU 9 seria o numero da ONU que foi cadastrado nessa porta !

Fazendo tudo isso consigo liberar a onu para ter acesso web!

Se for de ajuda para alguém ta ai !

----------


## JeffersonSato

Nenhuma noticia sobre o FW dessa ONU?, ta meio complicado fazer liberação de portas para câmeras e outros tipo de serviço, único jeito e deixar ela em Bridge e autenticar no Roteador 

=/

----------


## olvbrasil

Amigo aqui trabalho com essa ONU em router e a liberação de portas na própria ONU , e são da flytec . Quem faz é o próprio cliente , o webconfig dela é todo xingling mas se consegue fazer normalmente

----------

